

Yahoo's Incomprehensible Mission Statement - trs90
http://www.marksonland.com/2008/07/yahoos_incomprehensible_missio.html

======
pg
The real problem with the new one is that it's circular. The old one was
merely vague. The new one says "we do what we do."

